

YouTube predicted to lose $470M this year  - charltones
http://www.itproportal.com/portal/news/article/2009/4/9/youtube-still-losing-tens-millions-dollars-year-claims-analyst/

======
jonknee
FUD, this is just a financial analyst guessing. He doesn't know how much
bandwidth YouTube actually uses, how much they pay for that bandwidth or even
how much revenue YouTube takes in. All of the variables in his equation are
made up.

